# Fri Navarre Pier Cobia 5-25-18



## HughG (Mar 30, 2018)

Navarre Pier 05/25/18. Arrived about 5:20am. The morning bite was strong. Spotty Spanish Mackerel (nice size) on gotcha plugs. Quite a few Remora.
And since tropical storm Alberto is going to totally mess up memorial day fishing, I saw a 34+ inch Cobia landed around 6:30 am. They do exist. I thought they were just a fairytale.....
I'm still waiting on the the Kings..Where are they?
Lots of ladyfish and hardtails schools breaking the water. There is a lot of bait in the water.
All in all, It was a nice day to fish


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

All those bull reds as well.....ty for the report. Stay salty and safe this weekend.


----------



## HughG (Mar 30, 2018)

I didn't see in Redfish but I did leave around 11am. There was what looked to be a school of ladyfish about 200 yards around as I was leaving about 1/2 mile east of pier.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Was the cobia free swimming or a pier dweller..?


----------



## HughG (Mar 30, 2018)

fairpoint said:


> Was the cobia free swimming or a pier dweller..?


You can look at the photo in the front office and decide for yourself.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

HughG said:


> You can look at the photo in the front office and decide for yourself.


Im just wondering how the fish came in....was he on a ray,turtle...?
If you don't know ,just say it...


----------



## HughG (Mar 30, 2018)

Was caught on a free floating cigar minnow.....


----------

